# Advice about cat please!...



## argento98 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there, I am just asking for some advice about a cat in my neighbourhood
He's been coming into our garden for some time raiding bins looking for food. I started to feed him bits and he just ate and ate and ate. It was quite clear that either he was starving or that he had some kind of illness. I eventually managed to find the owner. She said that he had allergies and that he was old and didn't come into the house. She showed me where she says he brings back up the food he has eaten and she said she only feeds him 'plain biscuits'. She is moving soon and actually said that she would have him put down before he goes. Well,when I heard this I was shocked. He needs medical attention and I would be prepared to give him a home. Am I just over reacting or should I have another conversation with her. I'm worried that one day soon he will not be there and that something would've happened to him. Thanks.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If he's old and thin and eats quickly then I'd be thinking overactive thyroid as this is what my cat Tilly has. She came to me emaciated and gulping down food. Found out from her previous owner she has a thyroid problem and I took her on and now feed hills y/d prescription food which she's been on for 7 weeks and is doing amazing on it. 

If I were you and your in a position to take on the cat I'd do it.
The owner sounds horrible!


----------



## argento98 (Mar 7, 2015)

My gut instinct is to just take him and get him sorted. He's quite clearly suffering. My husband wasn't sure at first but even he is now saying something needs to be done.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would definitely take him in and get him sorted health wise, then take it from there! Sounds like they don't really want him. Very sad.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I would take him too and get him looked at and treated. If the woman said she will have him pts why wait? I would just take him...take some photos of him too as this sounds like a case of neglect anyway. Good luck let us know how he gets on. xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Agree with the others - if you are in a position to take him in now please do so! 
He may just need some TLC and feeding up - living outside and being fed crappy biscuits it's no wonder he is in a bit of a state bless him.
Also the neighbour says he is old - this could mean over 10 and if treated a bit better with some creature comforts he could have many happy years ahead.
Good luck and please let us know how you get on - also thank you for being so kind and looking out for him xx


----------



## argento98 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. I will talk with my husband and sort something out. I will keep you informed of what happens.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm glad you're gonna take care of that poor boy. Keep us posted!


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I read this yesterday, but had to come back and say something. From a legal point of view, then of course taking the cat would be wrong. From a moral point of view though, I think it is absolutely the right thing to do and it should be done as soon as possible. Now. Today! You may have prompted her into getting rid of the "problem" cat sooner rather than later. The vets open tomorrow and you may never get another chance.

At his age, then there could be other more worrying problems and you may find yourself having to take the same decision, but at least the poor soul will have known good food, shelter and comfort at the end.

My gut feeling is also that it could be an overactive thyroid - considering his age, his constant hunger, vomiting and weight loss. It would cost you a first consultation, a follow up about a month later and then maybe two visits a year. Each time they would need to run a blood test and if you decide to go down the route of pills, they aren't that expensive.

He is clearly no longer of any value to this neighbour and she doesn't deserve to have a living creature under her care. He deserves so much more. Please let us know how you get on!


----------



## argento98 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there, just a quick up date. I have spoken with the owner of the cat and she has agreed that we can have him. So he is officially ours. Our own vet is seeing to his health issues so that is getting sorted.He's having a total blood profile to check everything out. I am so relieved. I didn't think we would get this far so quickly. I will update when I have more news. Thanks.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Wonderful news and thank you for letting us know. We're going to want photographs of course and regular updates


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is brilliant news.
Hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You are a wonderful person and the kitty is so lucky to have met you.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

That's wonderful!
Thank you so much for helping him - I'm sure he's very grateful.
Hope you get some good news from the tests.
x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one - well done :thumbup1:
Can't wait to hear all about him xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You're very kind to help him, lucky, boy. So pleased he's going to be treated for his problems. What would have happened to him doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking him on and possibly saving his little life, with your love and care he's gonna be just fine. Big hugs xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm hoping the little guy is going OK - what's his name


----------



## argento98 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there. It is with a very heavy heart that I am letting you know that Roger was pts today. The poor boy was so poorly that there was nothing the vets could do. He had been masking it very well whilst outside but once indoors you could really see how bad he was. He was suffering badly with breathing problems, fluid on his lungs and cancerous growth which was too far gone to do anything anything about. I am heartbroken but glad he was with people who loved and cared for him at the end. There were four of us stroking him when he passed. I shall never forget him. Thank you all for your support the short time I have been on here.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Oh no, so sorry to read about this. You did what you could to save the little guy


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, now that is just so very sad. His owners should be ashamed, poor poor boy. Thank you for taking care of him in his final days. Bless you x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is so sad. There's no excuse for an owner ignoring a sick cat who is this bad. RIP little one.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. You are an angel for trying to help him.
Roger will be waiting at the bridge for you, take care xx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this. Thank you for caring for him and being there at the end. I wish you had been given better news...


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry to read this. Stories of people's insensitivity and neglect makes my heart weep. But bless you for trying to help and showing this poor boy some kindness. He was loved and cherished at the end xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Alisonfoy said:


> I am so very sorry to read this. Stories of people's insensitivity and neglect makes my heart weep. But bless you for trying to help and showing this poor boy some kindness. He was loved and cherished at the end xx


I second this, bless you for giving the old chap some love before he passed on. I hope you are not too upset.

(((xx)))


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How terribly sad but he had been neglected for so long. I am so sorry it ended this way but he knew what it was like to be loved and cared for and he is no longer suffering. Thank you again for trying to help him. Bless you. RIP beautiful boy. xxx


----------



## argento98 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi again, thank you all for your kind wishes. It was heartbreaking letting him go but also a relief that it was the right thing to do. He was so very ill and I admire his determination for carrying on so long whilst being in such a bad way. He really was exhausted with everything, you could tell by the look in his eyes. I am so glad that he was part of my life, even for a very short time. It is just so sad that he had been alone for a long time before we found him.


----------



## argento98 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ps: that's not Roger in my profile picture. That is a picture of our lovely girl Nikita. She was fantastic whilst everything was going on. I am very blessed.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

So sorry it ended this way.
Sleep tight, dear brave Roger.
Thank you for helping him and showing him some love.
xx


----------

